# Rain



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, this week has been a bust. When people say it always rains in Seattle I just let them think that....But this week has been an exception. I'm ready for some dryer riding.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

It's still winter in the Pac NW....Either get used to it or ride your trainer 

Unless it's a race or a group ride....I ride my trainer until the weather takes a turn for the better.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Go east, young man!...Just over the hill (Cascade range) it is often quite nice when it totally sucks on the Dark Side. I've been able to ride a few hrs every day near the Dalles and miss the rain, though it takes about 20mins to layer on enough clothing to keep warm. One of these days I'll get caught out and soaked...but if you keep watch for the showers and check the Weather Underground before you take off to ride, you can usually avoid the precip.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Last Year*

I got to do some riding this time last year around HR and The Dalles. Doing some consulting for the local UAV factory... I loved that 42 mile loop from HR to The Dalles and over Seven Mile Hill (mountain) returning to HR. Looking forward to riding in that area some more. Maybe the Mt. Hood Challenge? Climbing Seven Mile Hill alone with snow at the top was indeed a ride I will cherish. I encountered a flock of wild turkeys at the summit....


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm resurrecting this thread on account o' because. Mother Nature can just go straight to H-E-double hockey sticks as far as I'm concerned. That is all. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Didn't you see the 3/12 post?  



> It's still winter in the Pac NW....Either get used to it or ride your trainer


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

c_rex said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread on account o' because. Mother Nature can just go straight to H-E-double hockey sticks as far as I'm concerned. That is all. Back to your regularly scheduled program.


I gotta agree on this one...The rain can stop at any point in time now!!!! :mad2: 

On the bright side though...Saturday was beautiful. I was able to get out with some teammates for a nice long ride. I was able to get in 114 miles  , others miles varied whether they drove or rode to the start of the ride.

The sad part...In less than 4 months the rainy season starts all over again


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

In 32 years of riding here it hasn't gotten to me this badly before. Now that I have kids and my saddle time is limited I think I've become that cranky old man shaking his fist at the sky in vain yelling "Get outta my yard!" 
I bought my wife a Kurt Kinetic trainer but I can't bring myself to use it knowing that the road is just on the other side of the garage door. /sigh


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

I think it's reasonable to complain at this point, usually the rain has let up by mid May, instead you get one good and a string of bad days. Fortunately Saturday was nice for my wife's first triathlon, unfortunately Sunday was crappy so I didn't take my son on a group ride.


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

grrrrr... moss is now growing on the mushrooms that have sprouted out of the moss growing under the trees in my yard. so much for test riding new bikes today. /pout


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

c_rex said:


> grrrrr... moss is now growing on the mushrooms that have sprouted out of the moss growing under the trees in my yard. so much for test riding new bikes today. /pout


:lol: Yeah, I hear ya. This is just getting retarded. Summer Solstice anyone?



Wookiebiker said:


> The sad part...In less than 4 months the rainy season starts all over again


Assuming the rain actually _stops_ at some point... Ugh.
Looks like it's going to be a wet 'cross season this year!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

FWIW it's no better in Iowa. The last two weeks have been six straight days of rain, one day of sun, each week.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> :lol: Yeah, I hear ya. This is just getting retarded. Summer Solstice anyone?
> 
> 
> Assuming the rain actually _stops_ at some point... Ugh.
> Looks like it's going to be a wet 'cross season this year!


I love it. Less bike traffic, not breathing in gas fumes on a hot day...I dig rain.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Some really great rides the last few weekends in Wenatchee, Lewiston and here in Spokane! 

I used to live in Seattle, I had to have the webs between my fingers and toes surgically removed, and I never got tan, I rusted.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

DaveT said:


> Some really great rides the last few weekends in Wenatchee, Lewiston and here in Spokane!
> 
> I used to live in Seattle, I had to have the webs between my fingers and toes surgically removed, and I never got tan, I rusted.



What in the [email protected] has been going on there in Spokane? You in some sort of PNW Weather-Free-Zone, or what? Wenatchee weather has been purely terrible. Awful. What "Spring?" One day of sun (accompanied by hurricaine force winds) to every ten days of [email protected]

Of course, I've been working almost nonstop this month so any good weather days...well, I'm working them too.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

RRRoubaix said:


> Looks like it's going to be a wet 'cross season this year!


LOL....It will probably be dry the whole Cross Crusade series, not a drop of rain for that two months  

Then everybody will complain about the lack of rain :mad2:


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yep*

I spent a couple of quarters at WVCC back in the seventies. The weather in Wenatchee is not a whole lot different than Seattle...just more extreme, hotter hots and colder colds...


----------

